# Have Any Issues w/Stihl BG86 Blower? Adjustment Problems!



## StihlRockin'

A few days ago I bought a new Stihl BG86 blower. The "tech" says he's going to service it in back. I said, "What does "service it" mean?" He says "Gas and oil it, then adjust it and make sure it's running right." He then comes out and takes me back to teach me how to start it. It didn't seem to run right, as it was bogging down a bit and not having near full power. He says it's the newer style muffler. Next day I take it to the job and again, acts the same like it's bogging down and no power. I take it back to have them adjust the carb.

Now I'm getting some personal attention here and figure they'll do it right. Long story short, they didn't. I went to the job sight and again, acting exactly the same. Upon returning they agreed it's not feeling or sounding right with lack of power. They offer me a brand new one to replace, so I returned the 1st one for the 2nd one.(no spark arrestor problems) Again, I was apprehensive because although the 2nd one was "sounding" right, it appeared to lack power, but more than the first. I go to the job and AGAIN it does the same thing as the first. Take it back and now they can't get it adjusted properly. The manager can tell by listening, as we all can, that the blower is not acting right. I had option of getting a 3rd one or money back. I opted for the money back.

Wtf(fudge!) is going on here guys? They even had one mechanic I knew he knew what he was doing. I could just tell. He got the 2nd one adjusted right in the shop, while it appeared, but got in the field and notta. For the adjustment they just worked with the H & L carb settings.

Anyone else experience this with a new bg86 blower? How about used? What do you think the problem could have been?

Thanks.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## KenJax Tree

Never had any problems with mine


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## StihlRockin'

I was thinking of getting blower #3, then thought it will do the same thing. I told the manager my first troubleshoot before any work is done checking the 2 blowers, was to check the gas they're using. 2 new blowers, 2 not working right. Something wrong there for sure.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------



## XSKIER

Right. It does seem unlikely that both blowers would have low power on your sight. Isn't that the oldest dealer line in the book? "You got bad gas."


----------



## jughead500

Its the carb.got 2 bg86's and the carbs are junk.I run 90 octane non ethanol with stihl ultra in mine and they both bog.even took the spark arrestor out of one and drilled the exhaust hole out.helped but not much at all.


----------



## eiklj

The Chinese Zama carbs are junk right outta the box. Stihl puts them in everything now because they own Zama.
Get an older BG86 or buy a new Echo.
My BG86 runs great but it's an older model.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I own a SH86 which is the Shredder-Vac version of the BG-86. It is about 4.5 years old, it easy to start and it runs great.


----------



## Miles86

Tanaka Power Equipment THB-260PF -full crankshaft commercial grade, walbro rotary carb.

Or Echo PB255, never liked Stihl landscaping equipment.


----------



## firebrick43

Has anyone fitted a different carb? Mine bogs in the transition to full throttle.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

I put a $26 e-pray china carb on one. It works fine. Got the blower for $25. First owner took the carb off and lost it. Been using it for 2 years now. Runs as well as the one I bought new.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Purchased a new Stihl SH-86 blower, shredder, vac in May 2009. Retuned the carb with a tach after a few tanks of gas. When I richened up the carb, I didn't even hit the limiter stops on the carb adjustment screws. Starts in 1-4 pulls and runs like new. Lots of power for a hand held blower. Not a shred of trouble with it.


----------



## LowVolt

Got a used one at a flee market and it starts and runs perfect. I might try a third one but definitely from another dealer.


----------



## Coen

I bought one a couple years ago because of good reviews. I've hated it. It's always run boggy no matter how the carb is adjusted.


----------



## Stihl99

StihlRockin' said:


> A few days ago I bought a new Stihl BG86 blower. The "tech" says he's going to service it in back. I said, "What does "service it" mean?" He says *"Gas and oil it, then adjust it and make sure it's running right."* He then comes out and takes me back to teach me how to start it. It didn't seem to run right, as it was bogging down a bit and not having near full power. He says it's the newer style muffler. Next day I take it to the job and again, acts the same like it's bogging down and no power. I take it back to have them adjust the carb.
> *Stihl*Rockin'



Really well every piece of Stihl I have ever purchased they just added gas and lubrication if needed to a saw then the dealer fired the item right up, they have never had to adjust on any carb at the dealership to get anything of mine to run correctly.
I purchased the BG86 replacing the BG55 last year and it is the most used Stihl item I own. I use it numerous times weekly to keep my porch and carport blown off, not to mention when mowing season is here blowing off my mower, around everything, etc etc etc. 
Now I do use 93 octane gas with Stihl HP Ultra mix only for all my Stihl items.


----------



## Coen

I have many stihl chainsaws and other power tools they make. I love every one of them except for the bg86. The thing just won't wind up like it should.


----------



## jughead500

Im dreadin this afternoon I have to use my bg86/vac to clean up leaves.


----------



## ANewSawyer

This thread makes me glad I bought a Husky blower. I didn't spring for the vac option though. I couldn't see myself using it.

On topic: I wonder why the 86 doesn't run right?


----------



## jughead500

ANewSawyer said:


> This thread makes me glad I bought a Husky blower. I didn't spring for the vac option though. I couldn't see myself using it.
> 
> On topic: I wonder why the 86 doesn't run right?


Zama chinese carb.its just a complete piece of sh.........junk! Got 2 one for a blower and one for a vac but have an extra vac kit.close to $600 wasted.rebuilt one carb to begin with and took it back under warranty.2 days later they called and told me the spark screen was plugged in the muffler.$32 later and still had a boggy ass leaf blower.oh how i wish walbro made mexican replacement carbs.lol


----------



## ANewSawyer

When you say bogging, I think that the hi speed screw is to rich. Is the problem that you can't get it lean enough to run without bogging?

EDIT: I am guessing that the bogging is leading to an overall lack of power correct? What is a good test of leaf blower power? I used mine to move leaf piles that were almost as high as my knees and sometimes as wide as a couple of feet thick. IDK, maybe mine should have more power than that. This is my first gas blower but it is still more powerful than my electric blower was.


----------



## jughead500

By the time i tune the bog out it's too lean.this has to be the pickiest carb i've messed with and i have messed with a bunch of them.


----------



## Coen

Yep; I can't lean it out enough. I'm the same way. I've messsed with a lot of carbs, but I just can't get this one where I want it. I gave up a long time ago.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Ok, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## jughead500

I'm thinking maybe a Muffler Mod may help these pieces of Junk.I did pull the spark screen out of one and took a drill bit and opened up the Nipple that screws into the muffler.It did help that Blower to some extent.May tear one down in a few days and pull the cylinder,delete the base gasket and see if i can uncrimp the muffler and gut it to see what happens.Don't really have anything to loose.
I also have a BG55 junked out that Lunched a BB into the top end.May try and see if the Carb on it will fit.


----------



## lone wolf

jughead500 said:


> I'm thinking maybe a Muffler Mod may help these pieces of Junk.I did pull the spark screen out of one and took a drill bit and opened up the Nipple that screws into the muffler.It did help that Blower to some extent.May tear one down in a few days and pull the cylinder,delete the base gasket and see if i can uncrimp the muffler and gut it to see what happens.Don't really have anything to loose.
> I also have a BG55 junked out that Lunched a BB into the top end.May try and see if the Carb on it will fit.


They just have stingy lean ass carbs on them EPA is the reason. I bought 3 older ones that had full adjustment jets ,they work fine now. I noticed on the troubled ones the primer bulbs would not fill up with much gas at all when pushed.


----------



## jughead500

10-4
Just got to checking the Stihl Service Manual for the BG56-86.the Manual says to Tune the Carb without the Blower Tube or catcher bag.When i took mine in to see what was wrong with it a couple of years ago they asked me where the tube was.I told them i had forgotten it in the Garage and just grabbed the blower and brought it.They actually had enough nerve to charge me $5 for a tube rental off of another Blower.


----------



## lone wolf

If your blower will hardly run at all and is very weak then I suggest this.
The coils can go bad on these and can cause them to run at about half the rpms , but that can also be a clogged muffler screen. Check the muffler screen first then suspect a bad coil.


----------



## clf28264

This sounds off. I have a newer BG-86 and while it takes a bit to warm up it runs extremely well. Until it’s warm the motor is sluggish but warm it runs very hard. This is with no adjustment to the carb and the dealer never touching it. I run TruFuel 50-1 and change the plugs once every 34 - 48 months. I’m skeptical given none of the 4 stihl motors I own ever need anything other than good quality fuel and the occasional plug.


----------



## CR888

clf28264 said:


> This sounds off. I have a newer BG-86 and while it takes a bit to warm up it runs extremely well. Until it’s warm the motor is sluggish but warm it runs very hard. This is with no adjustment to the carb and the dealer never touching it. I run TruFuel 50-1 and change the plugs once every 34 - 48 months. I’m skeptical given none of the 4 stihl motors I own ever need anything other than good quality fuel and the occasional plug.


Well your like most BG-86 owners who have no problems, it does'nt mean others won't or the advice/testimony is a little 'off'. The more hours they do the closer they are to a component failure of some sort.


----------



## Tobystihl

From new, these do tend to bog down, especially when cold. To bring the revs up, I always placed a hand partially over the end of the pipe to help the engine build up speed. After a few tank fulls they seem to settle down and can then be fine tuned!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

If you stop running pump gas and start running Ethanol-Free gas, 99% of your alleged problems with carbs will go away.


----------



## clf28264

Agreed. Ethanol free only for small engines.


----------



## Happy

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> If you stop running pump gas and start running Ethanol-Free gas, 99% of your alleged problems with carbs will go away.


thanks for that... I have an H86c and it appears that the carb is dead. I have been running a mix of pump gas and the store bought canned 2 stroke gas... But it hasnt saved this machine (Which gets used alot). A replacement carb is on the way.
Blessings HAPPY


----------

